#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Laos to China - I Need some tips

## KOBRIEN

Im looking at heading to Laos in the New Year and then onto China.
I was thinking of Flying to Laos then taking it via Boat/Train /Bus into 
China.

I would like to see the Great Wall and other big attractions.
Can somebody tell me if this route is advisable.
How does the prices compare to Thailand in Laos and China when it comes to Hotels and Restaurants ? 

Im looking at spending around two weeks on this trip.

Cheers

KO

----------


## ItsRobsLife

I don't have any advice, but it sounds like it's going to be interesting. Keep us posted.

----------


## Airportwo

Dont even think about going to Beijing this time of year unless you are looking to be cold! really cold, I am there now and bloody freezing and going to get much worse...

----------


## KOBRIEN

^^^ 
I fancy the challange,Freezing or not.Any places that stand out apart from the Wall ?  Must see places  (apart from a Doctors office for attempting to go in this weather)

----------


## Carnwadrick

That is a trip I would love to go on someday, go blaze the trail and please keep us posted

----------


## Thep den

Done the trip 5 times Loas / China using boats.
My favourite is a two day boat in Laos up to Luang Namtha and cross at Boten.
The other option is Loas / Vietnam/China. Muang Khua for the boat part to Dien Bien Phu Vietnam. From here you make your way to Sapa and cross the north into China.
Sorry this is quick info, busy today. But feel free to shoot ny questions regarding the routes etc.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Lots to see in China. It's old and it's big. And it's cheap.

You doing everything overland?

----------


## KOBRIEN

> Done the trip 5 times Loas / China using boats


Thanks for the information,I think I might have to message you questions near the time.

Cheers 

KO

----------


## KOBRIEN

> You doing everything overland?


I woudn't mind mixing it up a bit,I have no idea of how easy it is to travel round the place or how much , If any the chinese speak of the English language.Im sure its gonna be an adventure whatever happens

----------


## jandajoy

> Im looking at spending around two weeks on this trip.


Doesn't seem like much time to do it justice. Boats are slow.

----------


## KOBRIEN

I thought that would be plenty but Im staying in Thailand anyway so if it takes longer its not a problem

----------


## Pol the Pot

There's one passenger boat from Chiang Saen to Jinghong. I don't think it's every day but you'll find more info on their website.

With just 2- 3 weeks I'd stay in Yunnan province, check out Xishuanbanna then move onto the Tibetan parts in the northwest.

Jinghong- Ruili- Kunming- Dali- Lijiang- Deqin- Kunming.

----------

